# Echo SRM-230 nylon line replacement



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am having trouble replacing new line on the feed head. The manual says feed line through eyelets and wind clockwise. This is fairly simple however when I power up the line flies off the spool and tangles around the head. I thought maybe my orientation was off and went counter-clockwise. The line stays on but won't feed.

The directions are from the manual for this unit on page 28.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks for any help you may provide.

Weed whacked.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it has a speed feed head and you want to put 10ft of line on the spool feed 5ft through the head and wind it up and let it draw the other 5ft, great head mine hasn't failed yet. Here is a video. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have the Speed Feed 400 head also, best head I've used. 

Re-load in less than 40 seconds. I generally pull off approx 15 ft of .095 line. clamp both ends in my vise so I can pull the rest to find the middle, give it a kink, then I know where to stop pushing string thru the head, then crank it in.


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Geogrubb, thanks for providing this video but I am still having the same problem as last season. I get the line on ok but it does not feed. I have to remove the outer cover to access the line, remove it and rewind. The line spools on ok but then the engine won't stay on as if out of balance or if I spooled in the wrong direction. Does the direction, clockwise or counterclockwise make a difference? Did I misalign something by removing the cover? Thanks for any help you may provide.


----------

